# Need Craftsman 171.25444 Router Table Manual



## aleisen (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi

I am and new to the forum. I joined because I need a part and a manual. 

I am looking for a fence for my Craftsman 171.25444 Router Table, it's no longer available from Sears or Vermont American. The part number is 31L-432, I was hoping someone may have one in a junk box etc. I also need instructions or manual for my Vermont American Model #396 Router Table. No longer available either.

Thanks AL


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Al and welcome to the router forum. Thank you for joining us, and remember to have fun, build well and above all be safe.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G’day Al

Welcome to the router forum. 

Thank you for joining us


----------



## Collett (Nov 4, 2010)

I had an older router several years ago and also needed a fence that was disco'd ... I made mine with some oak dowling and a piece of oak scrap wood for the fence. I actually still have the fence but have no idea what ever happened to the router.


----------



## TheCaptain (Aug 3, 2010)

Check under Craftsman in the Power Tool Manuals section of the forums. I uploaded the manual I had for my 171.25444 as well as the table that it is mounted in, 315.17492. I haven't replaced any parts yet but I'm not a heavy user and it was bought 2nd hand.


----------



## sweetniko (Jun 6, 2011)

TheCaptain said:


> Check under Craftsman in the Power Tool Manuals section of the forums. I uploaded the manual I had for my 171.25444 as well as the table that it is mounted in, 315.17492. I haven't replaced any parts yet but I'm not a heavy user and it was bought 2nd hand.



I am looking for that manual.
Do you know where it is posted.
I am going crazy trying to find it.
I thought my father gave me the incorrect model number...but I see that you posted something about model 171-25444.
SO I guess it exists.


----------



## sweetniko (Jun 6, 2011)

Nevermind...I found it by clicking on you name and then your uploads.
Thank You soooo much for uploading that manual.
Now I can stop looking.


----------



## Papa44 (Jan 15, 2012)

aleisen said:


> Hi
> 
> I am and new to the forum. I joined because I need a part and a manual.
> 
> ...


I ahve one I can copy ane email if u still nee it


----------



## argoknot (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi, is this what you're looking for?


----------



## cdupont (May 29, 2013)

I have a complete router table of this model. Was my Dad's who died. Never out of the box until today. I'm looking to sell the whole thing for $25 but don't want to also be encumbered with the postage. Interested?


----------



## Connie&13 (Aug 18, 2018)

If still interested, I have two # 31L-432


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Connie&13 said:


> If still interested, I have two # 31L-432


The last post before yours was 5 years ago and I haven't seen the last few posters in quite a while. Maybe someone else will see this and be interested.


----------

